# High CPU temperature??



## llalbertll (Dec 20, 2008)

hi today i have upgraded from 512 ram to 1.5ram and 64mb graphics to ati radeon x1650pro 512mb.
I am experiencing the same slow as before the upgrade and its because of a high cpu temperature.
i got a p4 3.0ghz 800 cache or something yes im a noob lol
currently its at 70 degrees celcius at my bios.
its making everything choppy if i run more than 1 program at once.
I have not applied any thermal compound since i bought the pc. so its stock. btw i took the heatsink out several times to clean it.
How do i get my cpu to function properly.
this high temperature started overnight. the night after i got all the dust out.
merry xmass


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

First off id get me some good thermal paste then take the heatsink off your CPU clean the CPU and heatsink with white spirit then aply the new thermal paste and see if that helps.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, if you took the heatsink off the CPU to clean it you MUST clean all the old off and reinstall the thermal paste or you will get super high temperatures. Those temps can quite obviously harm other computer components, so I would clean and replace that thermal paste as soon as possible. Taking it apart without cleaning off and replacing the thermal past is most likely your problem.

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes make sure you use a even paper thin layer enough to close the air gap between the cpu heatspreader and the heatsink. Artic silver works wonders. Also make sure to seat the heatsink during installation. Artic silver recommends a few power cycles to break in the TIM-Thermal Interface Material.


----------



## Addelixer (Jan 10, 2009)

Question you running a Prescott P4?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

E8400 core 2 duo 3ghz 6mb L2 cache 1333 Mhz FSB 45nm


----------



## Addelixer (Jan 10, 2009)

llalbertll said:


> hi today i have upgraded from 512 ram to 1.5ram and 64mb graphics to ati radeon x1650pro 512mb.
> I am experiencing the same slow as before the upgrade and its because of a high cpu temperature.
> i got a p4 3.0ghz 800 cache or something yes im a noob lol
> currently its at 70 degrees celcius at my bios.
> ...





Sorry was talking about this guys setup, nice though.


----------

